
Ask HN: Angular vs. React vs. Vue for App MVP - bk81
Hey, guys. I&#x27;m a developer building a web app MVP.  I am relatively new at development, and the company is a funded startup. So far, I&#x27;ve been building data gathering and processing tools on the backend, and now am building a web app as a way to deliver relevant data to customers.<p>The back end will be Node, talking to Mongo and Azure SQL Server. The data is imagery overlays on maps, and dashboards. I&#x27;ll be using Mapbox and probably PowerBI embeds.<p>The question is this: which framework&#x2F;library should I use of the above 3? Ideally, this should be something that is easy enough to learn and extend, intuitive and easy to maintain.<p>I&#x27;ve built a few learning projects with Angular 2, have an ok grasp on the basics, but it&#x27;s a bit of a monster.<p>I&#x27;ve heard many good things about React with Mobx and Vue. I think that pretty quickly, once the MVP is built as a browser app, I&#x27;ll end up building it as a mobile app, using Ionic, Nativescript or Jsonette. A point in Angular&#x27;s favor is that it lends itself to making the app in Ionic.
======
IanDrake
I've previewed all these frameworks.

Vue is probably the easiest to get started with and has the nicest binding
model IMO.

Angular, which I ended up with, has a big learning curve, but was a good match
for building large enterprise web apps. One of the hardest parts is getting
familiar with RXJS, which is baked in.

For me, React seemed like it was best for read-only data. I wouldn't want to
do a forms heavy app in React, but I could be missing something. I'm also not
a big fan of jsx, so I might be prejudiced against it.

With Cordova you can use any of these frameworks to make a native app.

